# HELP! Did I damage my XD9!?



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

While practicing field stripping my XD9 last night I did something stupid.

After locking back the slide and rotating the slide release lever up, I accidentally pushed the slide lock release, instead of gently guiding the slide forward. Would the impact of the slide going forward with the slide release lever up cause damage? Anything I should look for to check?



It jammed on me while function testing with some snap caps, but I think that was b/c I wasn't pulling the slide back hard enough to eject the caps consistently. One I pulled harder everything seemed fine. I see no visible damage either


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

curlyjive said:


> While practicing field stripping my XD9 last night I did something stupid.
> 
> After locking back the slide and rotating the slide release lever up, I accidentally pushed the slide lock release, instead of gently guiding the slide forward. Would the impact of the slide going forward with the slide release lever up cause damage? Anything I should look for to check?


I wouldn't worry about it. The gun will be fine. It _is_ an XD. :smt033



> It jammed on me while function testing with some snap caps, but I think that was b/c I wasn't pulling the slide back hard enough to eject the caps consistently. One I pulled harder everything seemed fine. I see no visible damage either


That's not a jam. I wouldn't worry unless I had issues with function when firing live ammo. This will most likely not happen. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. The gun will be fine. It _is_ an XD. :smt033
> 
> That's not a jam. I wouldn't worry unless I had issues with function when firing live ammo. This will most likely not happen. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Thanks for the reassurance! Is it common for snap caps to not eject properly? They seemed to want to line up in the chamber, so I had to lock the slide open and tilt the gun so the cap furthest in would fall out. (Of course I would never do that with a real round!) It would seem that without the weight and impact of an actual round to cycle the slide, this might be he cause.

I'm sure I must sound like the users I support as a sys. admin at work. "I closed the lid of my laptop without shutting down....did I break it?" But when your new to something, it's always best to ask...especially with firearms.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be concerned about any jam that occurs while using snap caps and working the slide by hand. The gun is designed to work properly when the slide is pushed back very forcefully, when fired, and released completely. You usually won't replicate that when you rack the slide by hand.

Relax...it's an XD. It is going to shoot every time you pull the trigger, if you grip it correctly. Get enough help to be sure you are safe with it, and then just shoot as many rounds as you can afford through it, as often as you can. You will love it.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a follow up question here. I was doing the same thing and had the slide release lever up (12 oclock). When I went to slide the slide off, I pushed the release lever from 12 to 3 and put a tiny scratch in the slide. I stripped and put back together a few times and dry fired. Everything seems ok minus the scratch!! Just want to make sure there are no known issues with my slip up. THanks guys.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

curlyjive said:


> But when your new to something, it's always best to ask...especially with firearms.


:smt023 the only dumb questions are the ones you meant to ask, but didn't, right before something bad happens...



XD Sub-Compact said:


> Just want to make sure there are no known issues with my slip up.


Nope...just a scratch that will remind you not to do that again.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> :smt023 the only dumb questions are the ones you meant to ask, but didn't, right before something bad happens...
> 
> Nope...just a scratch that will remind you not to do that again.


You got that right. THought about it all night. STUPID, STUPID, STUPID!! lol.. Thanks for the update.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Dry firing?? Ok once in a while? Don't do it? ... I assume the gun can handle it and I don't make a habit of it, but just wondering. XD newb here for about 30 hours or so. :smt033


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dry fire thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17241


----------

